
Show HN: An app that transforms your phone into an iPod - sakofchit
https://testflight.apple.com/join/1BHkrtFP
======
sakofchit
Video Demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbCfWC2GthI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbCfWC2GthI)

Website: [https://retromusic.co](https://retromusic.co)

Hey guys!

Retro brings back the magic of having full control over your music––inspired
by the design of the iPod. Why would we want that? I don’t know, but nostalgia
hits us hard at the weirdest of times and sometimes there’s harmony in it.

We’ve been spoiled with Spotify/Apple Music. Being able to have all your songs
in one place is a godsend and is something we take for granted every day. I
don’t want to take that away and currently you can control/sync Apple Music
with Retro.

You can theme the app to really make it yours. Right now I’ve made a few skins
that you can select within the app (as seen in the video). You can also change
the wheel color.

Retro is 100% free to use and will always be.

For updates, feel free to follow me on twitter!
[https://twitter.com/sakofchit](https://twitter.com/sakofchit)

~~~
galuggus
What was it like developing in flutter?

~~~
sakofchit
It's awesome! Highly recommend working with it if you're aiming for
efficiency. There's also plenty of packages that help speed up development

